# ZERO boost



## beachball6 (Apr 22, 2003)

normal vacuum readings are found. when the car tries to build boost it just doesnt. all the sensors are good to go, you can hear the turbos spool(normal sound).
i am absolutely stumped as was a tech friend. we changed a mount test drove the car everything was fine. then the next AM this happened. the gauge shows no boost at all zero.
if a map sensor was bad would this happen? this is a S4 so the map sensor is $$$$$$ 
no misfires\no codes other than low voltage to terminal 30(we reset the ECU)


----------



## Hetzen (Dec 10, 2003)

*Re: ZERO boost (beachball6)*

boost leak. Same thing happened to me. Car idled fine, but there was a IC pipe lose right after the MAP sensor. I think it sat fine under vac, but came loose under boost.


----------



## Hybrid VW (Jan 18, 2001)

*Re: ZERO boost (beachball6)*

Check your wastegate. Make sure the actuator rod is still connected, then check if the flapper is even still there (I think someone had theirs break off?)


----------



## beachball6 (Apr 22, 2003)

*Re: ZERO boost (Hybrid VW)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Hybrid VW* »_Check your wastegate. Make sure the actuator rod is still connected, then check if the flapper is even still there (I think someone had theirs break off?)

im going to check that today. i also think he may have busted his boost pipe as they called it. 

so if a map sensor is screwed up will it allow no boost or max? i would think none.


----------



## ordpetegti (May 20, 2004)

ripped throttle body boot on the front of the motor. happened to me.


----------



## beachball6 (Apr 22, 2003)

*Re: (ordpetegti)*

we are taking the front clip off tomorrow\sunday to check all the hoses out.


----------

